# Eröffnung in Bonn, lohnt es sich?



## c0rtez (10. Mai 2013)

Hey, 

Wohne ca 300km von Bonn entfernt, habe aber n Dienstwagen. Also kostet mich nur Zeit aber kein Geld. 

Habe morgen nix vor und würde wohl gucken fahren. Habe aber aktuell keinen Bedarf nach nem neuen Bike. Das einzige was ich brauche is n Lenker. Dafür lohnt es sich dann definitiv nicht. Aber is davon auszugehen das es noch das ein oder andere Schmankerl gibt, so daß sich die Reise lohnt? 

Vielleicht weiß ja einer was oder Radon meldet sich selbst zu Wort. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## c0rtez (10. Mai 2013)

Gerade erst gesehen, dass es schon  n Thread gibt, Sorry. 

Aber da geht's um Bikes. Also die Frage bleibt bestehen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2013)

geh auf die radon magastore facebook seite, da findest du alles.

was dich erwartet -> max. anzahl an kunden -> viel zu wenig personal -> chaos pur.

für nen lenker 300km fahren, respekt


----------



## c0rtez (10. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich erstmal da bin würde ich noch sicherlich alles möglich kaufen, brauche auch noch manche Sachen an Werkzeug und so, aber dafür muss es sich halt lohnen...

Oder was kann man sonst noch in Bonn machen?


----------



## Aalex (10. Mai 2013)

kannst dir den kofferraum vollladen mit billiger haribo bruchware aus dem fabrikladen

aber nach drei tüten von dem zeug kann man das gelump eh nich mehr sehen


----------



## ironkrutt (10. Mai 2013)

Ich werde mich morgen auch auf dem Weg machen aber habe auch etwas Panik das es ein Chaos gibt.
Viele Leute und zu wenig Personal, so das man dann vielleicht auf der Strecke bleibt bzw. schnell abgespeist wird.

Dabei will ich auf jedenfall 1 Bike kaufen und eventuell ein 2. für die Frau.


----------



## Crissi (10. Mai 2013)

Es gibt die Prozente auf den Listenpreis, (UVP)!

Spart euch die zeit fÃ¼r gurkerei dahin und den Stress dort.

Bestellt lieber online und geht biken ð!


----------



## log11 (11. Mai 2013)

@Chrissi, auch 20% auf den Listenpreis können doch attraktiv sein. Und im Onlineshop wird dieser Preisnachlass ja nicht gewährt. Wobei ich auch keine zig 100km dafür fahren würde.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (11. Mai 2013)

Also muss sagen ladwn ist riesig aber momentan riesen Chaos hier.
Schlange an der kasse unendlich.


----------



## Nero91 (11. Mai 2013)

Ja Riesen Chaos aktuell, war um 10:00 da und hab über 1:30h Stunden gebraucht bis ich Beratung bekommen hab, jeder sagte nur das er nicht vom Verkauf währe. Aber hab trotzdem mein neues Bike bekommen


----------



## Marco76 (11. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht es mit den 150 8.0 aus?

Radon hat sich ja nicht großartig in die Karten schauen lassen. Gibt es genügend? 20" und 22".
Noch ist der Tag nicht zu ende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravistellus (11. Mai 2013)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Oder was kann man sonst noch in Bonn machen?



Nach Köln fahren


----------



## Nero91 (11. Mai 2013)

Nein ist alles weg. Also laut Mitarbeiter, wollte mich selbst umschauen nach 8.0 - 10.0 und hab das letzte 10 er in 22 erwischt 8 und 9 waren schon komplett weg außer in 18


----------



## Marco76 (11. Mai 2013)

Nero91 schrieb:


> Nein ist alles weg. Also laut Mitarbeiter, wollte mich selbst umschauen nach 8.0 - 10.0 und hab das letzte 10 er in 22 erwischt 8 und 9 waren schon komplett weg außer in 18



Perfekt, jetzt bin ich beruhigt und kann nen Haken dran machen.


----------



## Crissi (11. Mai 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> @Chrissi, auch 20% auf den Listenpreis kÃ¶nnen doch attraktiv sein. Und im Onlineshop wird dieser Preisnachlass ja nicht gewÃ¤hrt. Wobei ich auch keine zig 100km dafÃ¼r fahren wÃ¼rde.



Na klar, im Einzelfall muss man vergleichen!!!ð


----------



## Nero91 (11. Mai 2013)

Aber ich kann sich beruhigen die hatten nicht viele Räder da. Von jedem Modell Max 1-2 pro Größe.


----------



## ironkrutt (11. Mai 2013)

Ich war ebenfalls da. Brechend Voll und man mußte sich überall anstellen wenn man einen Verkäufer haben wollte.

Zum Glück konnte ich noch ein ZR Race 7.1 in 20" ergattern, obwohl ich eigentlich das 7.0 wollte aber alles weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrTepper (11. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich das hier alles so lesen, dann bin ich echt immer froher, dass ich gestern schon da gewesen bin um mir das ZR Team 7.0 anzugucken und letzendlich auch zu kaufen. Gestern war schon voll, dann will ich nicht wissen, was das heute für ein Chaos ist.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (11. Mai 2013)

Bin wieder Zuhause und auch froh. 
1,5std an der kasse haben mir auch gereicht und wir haben noch Glück gehabt da war die schlange noch relativ kurz da die meisten die eine Kasse wie übersehen haben. Die anderen würde mich nicht wundern wenn sie 2-3std da stehenn.


----------



## Nero91 (11. Mai 2013)

Anstellen für Kundenberatung kam mir nichtig frage ich bin fast 2 Std. Hinter Mitarbeiter hergerrant bis ich einenen gefunden hatte der sehr nett wahr und obwohl er meinte das er nicht vom Verkauf war, mir trotzdem das Bike verkauft hat. Und das beste war ich hatte mich ganz am Anfang im Keller angestellt gehabt und dann hieß es nichts mehr da jedoch war oben noch eins. Übrigens bekommen die in 2 Wochen eine neu Lieferung habe ich erfahrne können. Jedoch keine slide Modelle mehr bis August.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (11. Mai 2013)

Also einen Mitarbeiter zu finden hatte meine Frau keine Probleme. 
Zumindestens in der Shimano Ecke. 

Dazu sind Frauen gut


----------



## tommy_86 (11. Mai 2013)

Ob es sich für mich gelohnt hat erfahre ich wohl in ca. 2 Wochen..

Ich war extra um 9:50 dort aber leider hatten die doch schon früher auf und nach 2 Stunden in der Warteschlange stehen, musste ich dann erfahren, dass das Slide 125 7.1 in 18 Zoll schon weg ist 
Obwohl ich schon vorher dort war und mir eins hatte zurücklegen lassen.

Naja, die haben dort meinen Namen etc notiert und wollen das Bike jetzt nachbestellen, zu dem selben Angebot von 1299 und sich dann melden.

Ob ich mich darauf jetzt verlassen kann glaube ich zwar nicht, aber immerhin besteht eine kleine Chance 

Das Chaos dort war einfach nur abartig..


----------



## Herr_Biernot (11. Mai 2013)

Bitte, bitte, lasst mich ein Fahrrad kaufen. Ich warte auch!


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## Marzi (11. Mai 2013)

Wollte auch erst hin mal den Laden angucken und vielleicht paar Klamoten kaufen, bin dann aber lieber biken gegangen


----------



## QE2 (12. Mai 2013)

Wir waren zu dritt da. Es war gigantisch was die Jungs gestemmt haben. 1000de von Kunden, Schlangen an den Kassen von 50 Meter und mehr, haben eine Stunde gebraucht um an das Slide 9.0 für einen der Jungs zu kommen, aber 2199,- war ein super Preis. Insgesamt waren alle Verkäufer super gut drauf und die Kunden in den Schlangen waren alle total ruhig. Der Laden selber ist gigantisch, so was habe ich mir nicht vorgestellt -Respekt. Das Parkproblem lässt sich wohl vermeiden, wenn die Kunden mal ihr Hirn einschalten würden. Wir wurden von den Einweiser zu der Basketballhalle am Edeka geschickt, die liegt 5 Minuten weg, da waren gefühlte 2000 Parkplätze. Da war alles frei und zu den 100 Plätzen am Geschäft war eine Riesenschlange. Ich bin draussen das Slide 29" gefahren und bin begeistert, das wird es, die Farbe war fürchterlich in einem widerlichen orange, aber das ist ja Geschmacksache. Es soll nach Bodo Probst ganz in schwarz mit Pike, Monarch, Stealth und XTR für 3000 Euro kommen, das wird es werden. Ausbeute des Wochenendes: neuen Rucksack, einmal Maloja komplett, neue Sidis, die alten Clickies ausrangiert und Stehkrämpfe


----------



## Nero91 (12. Mai 2013)

Da hat mir jemand das Slide 9.0 weggeschnappt  Wo ich um 10:00 Uhr gefragte hieß es keins mehr da. Übrigends es wurden weit über 500 Räder an diesem Tag verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QE2 (12. Mai 2013)

Nero91 schrieb:


> Da hat mir jemand das Slide 9.0 weggeschnappt  Wo ich um 10:00 Uhr gefragte hieß es keins mehr da. Übrigends es wurden weit über 500 Räder an diesem Tag verkauft.



Das stimmt nicht, es waren noch mehrere 9.0 und auch 8.0 in 16" da und wir waren gegen 12.00 im Laden!!!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (12. Mai 2013)

War erst am späten Nachmittag da. Im Untergeschoss bei den Kompletträdern sah es aus wie auf einem Schlachtfeld. Aber ein Cube mit neuartiger Gabeltechnologie war noch zu haben!


----------



## Crissi (12. Mai 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Wir waren zu dritt da. Es war gigantisch was die Jungs gestemmt haben. 1000de von Kunden, Schlangen an den Kassen von 50 Meter und mehr, haben eine Stunde gebraucht um an das Slide 9.0 fÃ¼r einen der Jungs zu kommen, aber 2199,- war ein super Preis. Insgesamt waren alle VerkÃ¤ufer super gut drauf und die Kunden in den Schlangen waren alle total ruhig. Der Laden selber ist gigantisch, so was habe ich mir nicht vorgestellt -Respekt. Das Parkproblem lÃ¤sst sich wohl vermeiden, wenn die Kunden mal ihr Hirn einschalten wÃ¼rden. Wir wurden von den Einweiser zu der Basketballhalle am Edeka geschickt, die liegt 5 Minuten weg, da waren gefÃ¼hlte 2000 ParkplÃ¤tze. Da war alles frei und zu den 100 PlÃ¤tzen am GeschÃ¤ft war eine Riesenschlange. Ich bin draussen das Slide 29" gefahren und bin begeistert, das wird es, die Farbe war fÃ¼rchterlich in einem widerlichen orange, aber das ist ja Geschmacksache. Es soll nach Bodo Probst ganz in schwarz mit Pike, Monarch, Stealth und XTR fÃ¼r 3000 Euro kommen, das wird es werden. Ausbeute des Wochenendes: neuen Rucksack, einmal Maloja komplett, neue Sidis, die alten Clickies ausrangiert und StehkrÃ¤mpfe




Puuuuh, endlich mal ein positiver Bericht!!!!!!!!!!ðððð

KÃ¶nnte man so bei facebook Posten!ðð


----------



## Nero91 (12. Mai 2013)

Der Verkäufer meinte zu mir um 10:00 Uhr währe nichts mehr dagesessen. Deswegen ist es dann das 10.0 geworden. Aber ich brauchte auch 20 bzw. 22 Zoll


----------



## ironkrutt (12. Mai 2013)

Der Laden selbst ist sicherlich Super gemacht. Mein Respekt. Aber man sollte an jeden normalen Tag dort hinfahren ohne das ein "Special Event" ist. So das es nicht so voll ist und man auch einen Verkäufer bekommt.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (12. Mai 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Ausbeute des Wochenendes: neuen Rucksack


Welcher


QE2 schrieb:


> Ausbeute des Wochenendes:einmal Maloja komplett


Was ist das ?

Nein ich bin nicht neugierig ... nur vielseitig interessiert


----------



## trialelmi (12. Mai 2013)

Ich war auch da und habe in 10 Minuten alles gesehen bin aber direkt wieder gefahren über 2 Stunden an der Kasse anstehen ist nicht mein Ding. Ich fahre lieber dann hin, wenn ich wirklich etwas benötige.


----------



## Kika (12. Mai 2013)

Ich war schon 2mal vor der offiziellen Neueröffnung dort und bin von dem neuen Laden begeistert. Alles nah beim Kunden, griffbereit, offen und freundlich. Da können sich sterile, selbstverliebt gebaute Prestigeobjekte wie die Verkaufshalle von Canyon verstecken. Dazu kommt die gewohnt lockere Art und freundliche Beratung der meisten Verkäufer. Es wurde viel drauf rum gehackt im Vorfeld und sich über die schlechte Erreichbarkeit und Servicefähigkeit beschwert. Sieht man aber mal den Aufwand eines solchen Umzugs und den zeitlichen Aufwand sollte man den Jungs und Mädels das erst mal verzeihen. Jeder der schonmal mit Zeitdruck umgezogen ist kann das evtl nachvollziehen. Zudem muss ja auch erst mal alles anlaufen was Technik und die Menschen selber angeht. Ich drück denen die Daumen und Strecke den Daumen hoch. Fahrt mal an einem "normalen" Tag dort hin, dann sieht das Chaos schon anders aus.


----------



## QE2 (12. Mai 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Welcher
> 
> Was ist das ?
> 
> Nein ich bin nicht neugierig ... nur vielseitig interessiert




Wenn dich Farben und Grössen interessieren, schreib mir ein PM, dann gebe ich die gerne Auskunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (12. Mai 2013)

Sonntag 17 Uhr Facebook:

Megastore Eröffnung: Die Geschäftsleitung hat entschieden, dass die nächste Woche verschiedene noch lieferbare Radon Modelle als Tagesangebot 20% billiger bei bike-discount online angeboten werden. Diese Bikes sind auch an diesem Tag im Megastore erhältlich. Das betrifft insbesondere die Slide 125 Modelle. Bleibt am Drücker!!!!


----------



## dts2805 (12. Mai 2013)

Nun ja, war wohl gestern als Werbeaktion nicht wirklich gelungen...


----------



## Qabbo (13. Mai 2013)

dts2805 schrieb:


> Nun ja, war wohl gestern als Werbeaktion nicht wirklich gelungen...



Es ist einfach unglaublich! Die haben es vorher gewusst und sogar vorhergesehen!

Facebook-Zitat: "18.00 wir schliessen die Pforten. Der  Oberbürgermeister wird um 20.00 offiziell den Megastore eröffnen.  Wir  räumen heute Nacht auf und erwarten um 10.00 Uhr morgen den Ansturm.  Bitte parkt auf den Parkplätzen um den Telekom Dome. Es wird ein  Chaos!!!!!!"
Es ist ungefähr so, als würde man sagen, morgen früh werde ich Wasser kochen und mir die Flossen dabei verbrennen! Bravo 

Noch ein FB Zitat von vorhin: "Megastore Eröffnung: Die Geschäftsleitung hat  entschieden, dass die nächste Woche verschiedene noch lieferbare Radon  Modelle als Tagesangebot *20%* billiger bei bike-discount online angeboten  werden. Diese Bikes sind auch an diesem Tag im Megastore erhältlich.  Das betrifft insbesondere die Slide 125 Modelle. Bleibt am Drücker!!!!"
Da wir bereits Mo. haben ist schon das 1. Fahrrad im Angebot, von 3000 auf 2600 runter gestetzt! Soweit ich rechnen kann, sind das 13,33%. Ein bisschen weniger als 20% 
Warum sagen die nicht so und so viel % auf *alle *Radons die gesamte Woche lang und nicht nur die Modelle von denen wir mehr als genug haben, die aber etwas schüchtern sind und sich am Eröffnungstag versteckt haben  und weil langsam aber sicher die 26er out sind und eh Stück für Stück aus dem Programm gestrichen werden 
Dann könnte man sich als Kunde auch besser entscheiden wenn man mit 2 Modellen z.B. liebäugelt und etwas mehr zu einem bestimmten Produkt tendiert. So könnte vermieden werden, dass ein Kunde, falls "die 2. Wahl" zuerst rabattiert wird, kauft und sie dann zurück gibt wenn danach doch die 1. Wahl als Tagesartikel zu haben ist!
Außerdem wäre das den Kunden gegenüber fairer, die einige 100 Kilometer umsonst gefahren sind!

Aber ganz abgesehen davon, warum werden solche amateurhaften Ankündigungen, und davon gibt es einige, nur auf FB gepostet?!? Auf der Homepage steht rein gar nichts davon!
Oder wird das aus lauter "Like Geilheit" schlicht und ergreifend vergessen?!?!?
Wenn man sich nach so einem Tag bedanken  o. sich entschuldigen  möchte, sollte man das zuerst auf der Homepage machen. Ihr habt sogar 2 davon


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (13. Mai 2013)

Ja, ich finde es auch sehr schade dass Radon hauptsächlich seine Informationen nur noch über FB macht. NICHT JEDER HAT FB !!!
Auf der HP ist kaum was zulesen und auf G+ wurde wohl der Dienst ganz eingstellt.

Da wurde nicht einmal was über den Megastore geschrieben.
Weder über die Eröffung noch sonst was.

Schade


----------



## zett78 (13. Mai 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> War erst am späten Nachmittag da. Im Untergeschoss bei den Kompletträdern sah es aus wie auf einem Schlachtfeld. Aber ein Cube mit neuartiger Gabeltechnologie war noch zu haben!
> Anhang anzeigen 251341



Sehr geil  

Da ist die Vorderradbremse mehr im Wind, kühlt also schneller wieder ab


----------



## Aalex (13. Mai 2013)

Qabbo schrieb:


> Es ist einfach unglaublich! Die haben es vorher gewusst und sogar vorhergesehen!
> 
> Facebook-Zitat: "18.00 wir schliessen die Pforten. Der  OberbÃ¼rgermeister wird um 20.00 offiziell den Megastore erÃ¶ffnen.  Wir  rÃ¤umen heute Nacht auf und erwarten um 10.00 Uhr morgen den Ansturm.  Bitte parkt auf den ParkplÃ¤tzen um den Telekom Dome. Es wird ein  Chaos!!!!!!"
> Es ist ungefÃ¤hr so, als wÃ¼rde man sagen, morgen frÃ¼h werde ich Wasser kochen und mir die Flossen dabei verbrennen! Bravo
> ...



trink mal erstmal deinen tee, beruhig dich nochmal und fÃ¼hr dir vor augen, dass das chaos da sicher nicht den Mitarbeitern vor Ort sondern der MentalitÃ¤t der Kunden geschuldet war. Diese Geiz ist Geil ******* ist genau das was du da Samstag in Reinform gesehen hast. Das ist nirgends anders. Dieser bescheuerte Drang unbedingt was billiger zu kriegen und im Fall von Radon etwas billiges noch billiger zu bekommen ist einfach nur krank. Da brauch sich auch keiner beschweren, dass er ewig an der Kasse stand. Selbst Schuld ;-)

dat wÃ¤r mir zu doof gewesen

BestÃ¤nde sind nicht unbegrenzt verfÃ¼gbar. So einfach ist das. Aber Der Kunde will ja kÃ¶nig sein und alles kriegen, mÃ¶glichst umsonst, schnell und unkompliziert und dabei bitte noch den bauch pinseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (13. Mai 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> trink mal erstmal deinen tee, beruhig dich nochmal und führ dir vor augen, dass das chaos da sicher nicht den Mitarbeitern vor Ort sondern der Mentalität der Kunden geschuldet war. Diese Geiz ist Geil ******* ist genau das was du da Samstag in Reinform gesehen hast. Das ist nirgends anders. Dieser bescheuerte Drang unbedingt was billiger zu kriegen und im Fall von Radon etwas billiges noch billiger zu bekommen ist einfach nur krank. Da brauch sich auch keiner beschweren, dass er ewig an der Kasse stand. Selbst Schuld ;-)
> 
> dat wär mir zu doof gewesen
> 
> Bestände sind nicht unbegrenzt verfügbar. So einfach ist das. Aber Der Kunde will ja könig sein und alles kriegen, möglichst umsonst, schnell und unkompliziert und dabei bitte noch den bauch pinseln.


----------



## Pretorianer (13. Mai 2013)

> Megastore Eröffnung: Die Geschäftsleitung hat entschieden, dass die nächste Woche verschiedene noch lieferbare Radon Modelle als Tagesangebot 20% billiger bei bike-discount online angeboten werden. Diese Bikes sind auch an diesem Tag im Megastore erhältlich. Das betrifft insbesondere die Slide 125 Modelle. Bleibt am Drücker!!!!



wurde wiedermal nur auf Facebook verkündet ...
Naja heisst soviel wie nun werden die Onlinekäufer auch mit Radonmodellen verwöhnt ^^


----------



## QE2 (13. Mai 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> trink mal erstmal deinen tee, beruhig dich nochmal und führ dir vor augen, dass das chaos da sicher nicht den Mitarbeitern vor Ort sondern der Mentalität der Kunden geschuldet war. Diese Geiz ist Geil ******* ist genau das was du da Samstag in Reinform gesehen hast. Das ist nirgends anders. Dieser bescheuerte Drang unbedingt was billiger zu kriegen und im Fall von Radon etwas billiges noch billiger zu bekommen ist einfach nur krank. Da brauch sich auch keiner beschweren, dass er ewig an der Kasse stand. Selbst Schuld ;-)
> 
> dat wär mir zu doof gewesen
> 
> Bestände sind nicht unbegrenzt verfügbar. So einfach ist das. Aber Der Kunde will ja könig sein und alles kriegen, möglichst umsonst, schnell und unkompliziert und dabei bitte noch den bauch pinseln.



Im Grunde war es doch die Neueröffnungsfeier um den neuen Laden vorzustellen, mit Programm etc., der nebenbei super gelungen ist. Anscheinend reduzieren einige das auf die Gelegenheit des Jahres, einen Flaschenhalter 2 Euro billiger zu bekommen.


----------



## Kika (13. Mai 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Im Grunde war es doch die Neueröffnungsfeier um den neuen Laden vorzustellen, mit Programm etc., der nebenbei super gelungen ist. Anscheinend reduzieren einige das auf die Gelegenheit des Jahres, einen Flaschenhalter 2 Euro billiger zu bekommen.



Das selbe kopfkranke Spiel wie die verkaufsoffenen Sonntage bei uns im Gewerbegebiet. Hauptsache hin in Scharen um sich nen kostenlosen Baumarkteimer zu erbetteln, dafür die Verkäufer Nerven und dann meckernd nach Hause fahren weil es keinen Luftballon und nen Rasenmäher kostenlos dazu gab. Diese Gier, diese Besitzgeilheit und eingeschränkten Horizonten mit dem fehlendem Blick fürs Wesentliche ist schon krank...


----------



## dts2805 (13. Mai 2013)

Letztlich hat Radon aber jede Menge Werbung für diese Veranstaltung gemacht, dabei mit Sonderangeboten gelockt, und als die Kunden dann kamen, sich offensichtlich ziemlich blamiert. Und bei den Kommentaren kann ich nur sagen, als Werbeaktion ist es gewaltig nach hinten losgegangen. Dabei war es mir völlig egal, da ich weder ein Rad, noch sonst etwas brauchte,wegen dessen es sich gelohnt hätte, 200 km oneway durch die Gegend zu fahren.

Noch seltsamer finde ich aber, dass sich scheinbar jeder Mitarbeiter der Firma auf deren Facebook Seite äußern darf. Und wenn man dann teilweise negative Äußerungen der Mitarbeiter gegen Kunden liest, frag ich mich schon, was das soll. So meinten Mitarbeiter tatsächlich, Radon hätte sich nicht bei der Bestellmenge ihrer Räder verkalkuliert, sondern wohl die Räder zu günstig angeboten. Einfach nur peinlich, so etwas...


----------



## Kika (13. Mai 2013)

dts2805 schrieb:


> Letztlich hat Radon aber jede Menge Werbung für diese Veranstaltung gemacht, dabei mit Sonderangeboten gelockt, und als die Kunden dann kamen, sich offensichtlich ziemlich blamiert. Und bei den Kommentaren kann ich nur sagen, als Werbeaktion ist es gewaltig nach hinten losgegangen. Dabei war es mir völlig egal, da ich weder ein Rad, noch sonst etwas brauchte,wegen dessen es sich gelohnt hätte, 200 km oneway durch die Gegend zu fahren.
> 
> Noch seltsamer finde ich aber, dass sich scheinbar jeder Mitarbeiter der Firma auf deren Facebook Seite äußern darf. Und wenn man dann teilweise negative Äußerungen der Mitarbeiter gegen Kunden liest, frag ich mich schon, was das soll. So meinten Mitarbeiter tatsächlich, Radon hätte sich nicht bei der Bestellmenge ihrer Räder verkalkuliert, sondern wohl die Räder zu günstig angeboten. Einfach nur peinlich, so etwas...



Wenn du dich weder für ein Rad, noch für irgendetwas anderes in dieser Richtung interessierst, frage ich mich warum du soviel Interesse in diese Sache investierst. Dir kann doch in dem Fall schnurzegal sein, wie diese Neueröffnung abgelaufen ist. Jeder sollte selbst beurteilen ob positiv oder negativ. Aber auf dem Personal und einem neuem Projekt rumhacken ist unfair und man sollte erst mal abwarten wo der neue Weg von Radon und HS hinführt .


----------



## QE2 (13. Mai 2013)

dts2805 schrieb:


> Letztlich hat Radon aber jede Menge Werbung für diese Veranstaltung gemacht, dabei mit Sonderangeboten gelockt, und als die Kunden dann kamen, sich offensichtlich ziemlich blamiert. Und bei den Kommentaren kann ich nur sagen, als Werbeaktion ist es gewaltig nach hinten losgegangen. Dabei war es mir völlig egal, da ich weder ein Rad, noch sonst etwas brauchte,wegen dessen es sich gelohnt hätte, 200 km oneway durch die Gegend zu fahren.
> 
> Noch seltsamer finde ich aber, dass sich scheinbar jeder Mitarbeiter der Firma auf deren Facebook Seite äußern darf. Und wenn man dann teilweise negative Äußerungen der Mitarbeiter gegen Kunden liest, frag ich mich schon, was das soll. So meinten Mitarbeiter tatsächlich, Radon hätte sich nicht bei der Bestellmenge ihrer Räder verkalkuliert, sondern wohl die Räder zu günstig angeboten. Einfach nur peinlich, so etwas...




Bestes Beispiel, wenn jeder Depp, der auf seinem Sofa sass, meint  seinen Senf dazu zu geben, dann kommt da nur braune Brühe raus.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (13. Mai 2013)

Ich war da und muss sagen, dass ich schon enttäuscht war.
Alleine dass man quasi vor Ort auf sich alleine angewiesen war, wo man sein Auto abstellen konnte.

Klar ist es nicht Radons Aufgabe sich darum zukümmern, aber die schrieben selber auf ihrer FB seite, dass man irgendwo bei der Telekom parken soll.
Was ich ja von der Seite her, schonmal gut fand. Aber wo war die Telekom? 
Ich wohne nicht in Bonn kenne mich da auch nicht aus. Ein paar Din A4 Blätter auf den Latternen hier zum Parkplatz wären schon eine sehr große Hilfe.


----------



## zett78 (14. Mai 2013)

LutschiVanGogh schrieb:


> Ich war da und muss sagen, dass ich schon enttäuscht war.
> Alleine dass man quasi vor Ort auf sich alleine angewiesen war, wo man sein Auto abstellen konnte.
> 
> Klar ist es nicht Radons Aufgabe sich darum zukümmern, aber die schrieben selber auf ihrer FB seite, dass man irgendwo bei der Telekom parken soll.
> ...



wer sein Auto nicht alleine abstellen kann, fährt besser Rad!
Zudem wurde nicht einfach auf die Telekom als Parkplatz hingewiesen, sondern auf den Telekom Dome, die Heimspielstätte der Telekom Baskets. Du kennst doch google, da kann man das eingeben und ggf. sich noch bei maps anzeigen lassen.

Da muss nichts an den LATERNEN stehen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Mai 2013)

Wenn man Samstags in die Stadt fährt und alle Parkhäuser sind brechend voll, findet man da nich auch ganz allein einen Parkplatz ?

Versteh die ganze Aufregung nich hier. Es wurde doch niemand gezwungen dort hinzufahren ! Wie auch immer Radon bzw. H&S den nuen Laden präsentiert ist doch deren Sache, und wenn die nur einen verkäufer mit einem bike da hin gestellt hätten.
Geiz is geil .... und doof zugeleich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (14. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn man Samstags in die Stadt fährt und alle Parkhäuser sind brechend voll, findet man da nich auch ganz allein einen Parkplatz ?
> 
> Versteh die ganze Aufregung nich hier. Es wurde doch niemand gezwungen dort hinzufahren ! Wie auch immer Radon bzw. H&S den nuen Laden präsentiert ist doch deren Sache, und wenn die nur einen verkäufer mit einem bike da hin gestellt hätten.
> Geiz is geil .... und doof zugeleich !


----------



## QE2 (14. Mai 2013)

Eben auf Facebook - jetzt können auch mal die "Autolosen" zuschlagen!!!


----------



## Kika (14. Mai 2013)

Am skandalösesten finde ich das der Rollrasen noch nicht grün genug ist rund um das Ladenlokal ... Lach... 

So war heute nochmal dort. Alles wieder in recht geregelten Bahnen. Personal gut gelaunt, freundlich und hilfsbereit. Wie gesagt, lasst die Jungs und Mädels sich mal richtig einleben, den Warenbestand komplett vervollständigen, etc. , dann wird der sich Ladenbetrieb gegenüber dem alten beengten Verhältnissen noch deutlich verbessern. Alles braucht seine Zeit und chronische Nörgler gilbtest immer und überall...


----------



## trialelmi (14. Mai 2013)

hier mal in größerer Auflösung.


----------

